# Sad Day



## agent A (Sep 11, 2009)

Today is the 8th anniversery of the 9/11 attacks. Please read my signature and visit my website for the speech I gave on it.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 11, 2009)

agent A said:


> Today is the 8th anniversery of the 9/11 attacks. Please read my signature and visit my website for the speech I gave on it.


4 planes were hijacked............


----------



## agent A (Sep 11, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> 4 planes were hijacked............


oh, pardon me. I'll go fix that right now.


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2009)

And many of you on here were very young and probably don't realize the impact. I was active duty Army when this happened. I had just got back to the states a few weeks prior from a year in Korea. I was off that day to meet the shippers bringing my household goods back from overseas. I caught it on the news and needless to say I was called in. Life changed after that day. For awhile everyone seemed to come together and patriotism was everywhere. Sadly most people went back to their old ways and they seem to have forgotten the events of that day and what they mean't. We have a very determined enemy that will not ever give up. We will be attacked again. I was in the 82nd ABN DIV that day and we were very busy from that day on and six months later I was in the deserts of Afghanistan. That day had a real impact on my life.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 11, 2009)

I remember when i got home from a firend and this was on the news.

I saw the plane crash into that building and i asked my dad what just happened.

He said that some terrorist did that.

I can still hear me saying "which sick lunatic would do something like that".

At that age i couldn't get how anyone could do anything like that.

Few months later i saw on TV big flashes above a city.

(the baghdad bombing)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes I remember looking up at the sky and seeing the squadrons of planes flying inland, day after day, night after night, seemingly for ever. I could not remember a time when the enemy was not flying overhead. We had little to fear as long as they were flying north. When they were flying south, the squadrons no longer in their neat formations, then we feared. We knew that the planes could not get back to France on their limited fuel supply with a full load of bombs and that if they had not made a successful bombing run, they would dump their bombs on us rather than the sea. And of course we knew that the German pilots were evil, evil men, killing "innocent civilians" and never to be mentioned in the same breath as our brave British and American pilots who flew into Germany at incredible risk to themselves, to bomb those Hitler loving "guilty civilians" right off the map.

Agent A. I was the age that you were when the twin towers were hit. It is nice to spend a minute hoping for world peace, but we are men; we kill.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 11, 2009)

I remember that day. I was just a freshman in college when I heard someone talking about it on the cell phone in the morning. All classes at the University for the entire day were cancelled and everyone was watching about the event.


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2009)

I was 5 at the time, my sister was 3, in kindergarten I started learning about it, and as I got older, I understood it more and more so I created that speech based on how I feel about the day. 156 people from Conncticut were killed in that 1 fateful day.


----------



## bassist (Sep 12, 2009)

agent A said:


> 156 people from Conncticut were killed in that 1 fateful day.


Who cares where they're from?


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2009)

bassist said:


> Who cares where they're from?


that's so insensitive. I said that because I'm from CT!!! haven't you noticed? anyway, 9/11 is just an example of how heartless people can really be. My momonce told me that terrorists do what they do out of jealousy, because we have more than them in America, but that's no reason to kill thousands of people and traumatize thousands more.


----------

